# Mal wieder Pizzatreffen?



## Coffee (28. Dezember 2001)

Ahloaaa ihr Franken ;-)

na was geht...mal wieder lust auf ein gemühtliches beisammensein...bei Pizza und Wein?.....Sacht mal an....Januar...so mitte bis ende.....wär das recht?

bis dann coffee


----------



## Altitude (28. Dezember 2001)

darf ich auch pasta essen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (1. Januar 2002)

gute idee, ich bin dabei. die pizzeria vom letzten treff war sehr gut, da würd ich gern wieder hingehen.

...und:
ich wünsche uns allen ein gutes neues jahr, mit vielen spassigen bike-kilometern.

greets 
tom


----------



## LASER (3. Januar 2002)

Hi!


Da ich demnächst wahrscheinlich auch wieder "Franke" ( oder Münchner ) bin und auch im Januar noch nach NBG muß, würde ich wenns geht, auch ne Pizza mitessen 
Außerdem hab ich Motörhead bestimmt nicht vergessen, vor allem da ja MZ die "Bomber" sowieso von Lemmy geklaut hat!



Gruß und


----------



## Coffee (3. Januar 2002)

wie wärs mit dem

Donnerstag oder Freitag 25 / 26 Januar?


Grüße coffee


----------



## Tom:-) (3. Januar 2002)

ich habe donnerstag den 24sten januar notiert. lasst uns den termin mal festhalten.

 
tom


----------



## Coffee (3. Januar 2002)

Ok...

bitte mailt mir wer kommt, wegen der Reservierung ;-)

Vechia Osteria..in der Rieterstr. wie beim letzten mal ;-)


Grüße coffee


----------



## GrüneRose (8. Januar 2002)

Hi,

nun wieder aus dem Urlaub, wäre auch gern dabei. Wo isn des genau? in Nürnberg? In Erlangen gibt es auch eine sehr gute Pizzeria, da passen die Pizzen nicht mehr auf den Teller  

CU,

GrüneRose


----------



## Kersbacher (9. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von GrüneRose _
> *Hi,
> 
> nun wieder aus dem Urlaub, wäre auch gern dabei. Wo isn des genau? in Nürnberg? In Erlangen gibt es auch eine sehr gute Pizzeria, da passen die Pizzen nicht mehr auf den Teller
> ...



Pizza immer, Erlangen wäre mir auch lieber.
@GrüneRose:
Wo gibts denn diese Super-Pizza?


----------



## GrüneRose (9. Januar 2002)

@Bike_on_the_run

Du kennst bestimmt Goldener Hecht in der Nähe des Theaters? Ich war seit bestimmt 5 Jahren nicht mehr da, und seit dem haben sie ein Steinofen eingebaut, und machen echt leckere Pizzen (dabei waren die vorherigen auch ganz gut). Italienischer Flair inklusive, da wird man eher in Italienisch als in Deutsch angesprochen  

CU,

GrüneRose


----------



## Hornet (9. Januar 2002)

Moin, moin
ich wünsch erstmal auch ein gesundes neues Jahr
und vom Termin her klingts ganz gut.
Also ich bin dabei.
Nachdem das wann geklärt ist sollten wir uns nur noch auf das wo einigen!
Also ich fand die Pizza in Nbg echt in Ordnung habe aber auch nichts gegen ne Pizza aus Erlangen.
Was soviel heißt wie "macht doch was ihr wollt"
Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (10. Januar 2002)

Also,

nachdem die Pizzaria in Nbg, auch diese "größeralsTellerPizza" hat und zudem noch in der Nordstadt (von Erlangen sehr gut erreichbar) ist. Tendiere ich zu diesem Treffpunkt. Da ich aus dem Süden komme und Erlangen dann doch sehr weit ist. 

Die Vecchia Osteria, ist in der Rieterstr. Nordstadt. Ihr kommt von Erlangen die Bucherstr. rein...fahr noch am Schöller Vorbei...und dann geht es an diesem Platz (wo die Rießendönerbude is) kurz vorher rechts in die Rieter Str.

Grüße coffee

P.S. Bitte Mail wer kommt [email protected]


----------



## rush (11. Januar 2002)

So, jetzt meld ich mich auch mal zu Wort, schliesslich wohn ich auch hier um die Ecke. Zu ner netten Runde mit Pizza komm ich gern.

Wenns in Erlangen wär könnte ich zwar mit dem Rad kommen, aber Nbg ist auch okay. 

Gruss an alle, auch Oberfranken.


----------



## GrüneRose (11. Januar 2002)

Ned so frech  Mich ziehts eh eher nach Erlangen, aber die Mieten san so hoch doa.

I kom' so oder so per Rad, es sei denn jemand kann mi mitnehmen.

Bis denn,

GrüneRose


----------



## Kersbacher (30. Januar 2002)

Also Coffee, du mußt da mal hier in die Hand nehmen, wer hatte denn noch was gesagt und wo wollten wir uns denn nun treffen?
Für mich ist in Erlangen die Chance größer, mit dabei sein zu können, da ich dann u.U. direkt aus dem Büro komme.


----------



## rush (3. Februar 2002)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hatten wir gesagt der 6.2. wäre ein Termin, wo einige könnten. Wär das jetzt noch was?
Sagt doch mal.  

Ansonsten neue Terminvorschläge, ich bin da flexibel.


----------



## GrüneRose (4. Februar 2002)

Jetzt bin ich wieder fit, die Schulter ist schon fast wieder ganz belastbar.
Tja, die letzten Einträge sind leider verloren gegangen. Mein Vorschlag steht immer noch, 19:30 diesen Mittwoch in Erlangen im Goldener Hecht, Glocken Str. 8 (beim Theater). Wer kommt alles mit?

Bis übermorgen!

GrüneRose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (4. Februar 2002)

ihr müsst ohne mich gehen. Mittwoch ist mir zu kurzfristig, habe für diesen schon was anderes ausgemacht. sorry.....Naja bis dann

coffee


----------



## rush (4. Februar 2002)

Wer würde denn noch am Mi. kommen?
Ansonsten überlegen wir uns halt nochmal einen neuen Termin, wir können das ja inzwischen.


----------



## Coffee (5. Februar 2002)

Hallo,

hier TERMINVORSCHLAG:  

Mittwoch 13.2.02


Treffpunkt Erlangen (location sucht ein Erlanger aus)

Wer geht mit?

Ich schonmal...

coffee


----------



## Tom:-) (5. Februar 2002)

ich.


----------



## GrüneRose (5. Februar 2002)

bin dabei. Hoffentlich werden wir jetzt zahlreicher...

Bis dann,

GrüneRose


----------



## rush (5. Februar 2002)

Aber immer doch, bin dabei.


----------



## GrüneRose (9. Februar 2002)

Dann sind es also wir vier, oder? Tom, Coffee, Rush und ich.

Dann reservier ich mal einen Tisch in der besagten Pizzeria in Erlangen für Mittwoch 

Bis dann,

GrüneRose


----------



## Pornostuntman (10. Februar 2002)

Mahlzeit!

Ich will evtl. auch mit! Aber 100% ig kann ich´s trotzdem noch nicht sagen, da ich Montag und Dienstag auflegen muß und wir dann am Mittwoch nämlich die komplette Disse wieder auf Vordermann bringen müssen, bzw.  die Lichtanlage und die Boxen zurückbringen müssen!
Hmmm........

Kann ich da nochmal am Dienstag, bzw. gaaanz mega kurzfristig nochmal am Mittwoch bescheid geben???

MfG, PSM


----------



## GrüneRose (10. Februar 2002)

Ja klar, sag einfach bescheid, mehr reservieren kann ich immer 

Bis dann vielleicht,

GrüneRose


----------



## Tom:-) (13. Februar 2002)

wir treffen uns heute, aber wo, und wann?

sach ma...

tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrüneRose (13. Februar 2002)

Ich dachte vor der Pizzeria, aber falls keiner weiß wo es ist, können wir uns auch um 19:15 am Bahnhofshaupteingang treffen. Für die unverbesserlichen die nur zu Fuß kommen ist der Weg bis zum Restaurant nicht weit, +- 5 Minuten, ich bin mit Rad da.

Bis heut' abend,

GrüneRose


----------



## Tom:-) (13. Februar 2002)

tolle idee.

ABER WELCHE? bitte poste den name der pizzeria, ich komm evtl. etwas später.


----------



## GrüneRose (13. Februar 2002)

ich hatte das in einem vorherigen Posting geschrieben, deshalb hatte ich es nicht wiederholt. Hier nochmal: Goldener Hecht, Glocken Str. 8 (beim Theater).

Bis dann,

GrüneRose


----------

